# HAMRADIO MARKET > ซื้อ-ขาย วิทยุสื่อสารและอุปกรณ์ >  วิทยุสื่อสาร

## vvv

วิทยุ MT1000 และ MT2000 ขายคู่ละ 8,000 บาท พร้อมแท่นชาร์ต+แบตเตอร์รี่สำรอง เสาแท้ทั้งต้น ไมค์นอก+ฝาปิดด้านข้าง 
เพิ่มเติมสอบถาม โทร. 0941562197
ราคา.8,000.-

----------

